# Clybel WMA



## mbell10 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone checked Clybel out this year. Does it have any birds?


----------



## chase870 (Aug 31, 2014)

Its loaded checked it yesterday on my way to Macon


----------



## donald-f (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be there opening day. Just hope the rain holds off.


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 3, 2014)

donald-f said:


> I will be there opening day. Just hope the rain holds off.



Its gonna rain buckets ...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 3, 2014)

*I may be there...*

Last time down there was a bust, but I don't have any better options, so I most likely will give it a try.  Would be nice to meet and greet fellow Woodys, I will be in a white Ford F150 supercrew.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 3, 2014)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Last time down there was a bust, but I don't have any better options, so I most likely will give it a try.  Would be nice to meet and greet fellow Woodys, I will be in a white Ford F150 supercrew.



This is a quota hunt. Was you selected?

I will be in a green Dodge Ram 1500.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Donald-f,  Buford_Dawg was selected.  He's a friend of mine.  I will definitely be there unless I get an invite to a private field in the next 36 hours.  I drive a silver Ford Taurus with a hitch haul rack on the back.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the second weekend any good, or do y'all wipe 'em all out the first weekend?


----------



## chadf (Sep 4, 2014)

Buford boys wear them out.
Report back dawg


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Not many birds, but hopefully we'll get some shooting.  Beats setting at home.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 6, 2014)

How was the hunt at clybel?


----------



## donald-f (Sep 6, 2014)

Too many shooters and too few birds. All of them flying the tree line at other side of field from me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 7, 2014)

*Way overcrowded...*

That pretty much sums it up.  Hunters every 20 to 25 steps.  As always on a public field, there was issues over spots, no one respecting those who showed up early and formed a line at the gate.  Mad dashes on the field at 10am to the treeline on the far side of the field as Donald noted. I tell you what, there are some fast running dove hunters out there, toting buckets, coolers, guns, etc.. and still running a 4.4 40    If you were lucky to get in a decent spot, then you had decent shooting.  I wish there was a way to limit the number on the field, just way to many hunters trying to pack onto a small field.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 7, 2014)

We shot Clybell yesterday and I had a great day with my 2 teenage boys.  We didn't kill a ton but my boys talked about the hunt all the way home.
The folks complaining about crowds are the ones that were trying to crowd onto the little small sunflower field at the check station. The field is only a few acres and I didn't even slow down when I went by and there were 20 or 30 trucks around 9:30. The next field we went by didn't have a single truck on it, the 3rd field had 2 trucks and when we got to the big field there was only about 8 trucks there. There was plenty of room and a couple of shooters limited out. 
Not the best shoot I ever been to but for a public hunt it was fantastic.


----------



## savage (Sep 7, 2014)

Bf Grant WMA had a dove field that was not in regulations.  Open on Saturday.  Don't know how it did though.


----------



## Andrew_T (Sep 7, 2014)

TwoSeventy said:


> We shot Clybell yesterday and I had a great day with my 2 teenage boys.  We didn't kill a ton but my boys talked about the hunt all the way home.
> The folks complaining about crowds are the ones that were trying to crowd onto the little small sunflower field at the check station. The field is only a few acres and I didn't even slow down when I went by and there were 20 or 30 trucks around 9:30. The next field we went by didn't have a single truck on it, the 3rd field had 2 trucks and when we got to the big field there was only about 8 trucks there. There was plenty of room and a couple of shooters limited out.
> Not the best shoot I ever been to but for a public hunt it was fantastic.




Same here, we drove by the little field and thought no way. We all had plenty of room and no issues what so ever. We had a great time, it was tough at times, but well worth it.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 7, 2014)

With deer season open next Sat. I hope there will less hunters on the field. I will give it a try and hope for the best in the way of less hunters and cooler weather and more birds over my head.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 9, 2014)

It took all day, but I got my limit Saturday.  I'll be back this Saturday.  Hopefully, the birds will be back and there will be fewer hunters.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 10, 2014)

Harry -  Did you shoot the field next to Teal Pond ?  I shoot there or the field in the bend after you pass Shepherd.  Haven't scouted this year.  Will be there with a Choc Lab


----------



## djenkins0992 (Sep 11, 2014)

Let me know where ya'll are headed. I will probably be there Saturday morning with my 4 yr old. I want to be safe but be able to shoot some. We went to Wilson shoals last weekend for the adult child hunt. We saw 2 birds in 3.5 hours. Didn't even get to shoot.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 12, 2014)

The field by Teal across from the information stand on the south entrance is where most people go.  Last year on the second weekend I got there ten minutes before first light and the field had 30 people on it.... I left there was nowhere I could set up and be fair to other hunters.  Saw some good shooting though.


----------



## Andrew_T (Sep 13, 2014)

How did you all do out there today?


----------



## donald-f (Sep 13, 2014)

The field was full (hunters) but the skies were almost empty. The birds were not flying very good at all.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Sep 14, 2014)

That little field is a joke. I saw it was full and just drove on by. When I came back about 9:30 there even more trucks there. I'd be curious to hear how the evening hunt is out there.  I may try that next Saturday.


----------



## duckone (Sep 14, 2014)

My brother and I hunted a large field off of Sheperd Pond Rd yesterday afternoon. We were only able to hunt for a couple of hours due to rain and threatening weather. While we were on the field between 3:00 and 5:00 we only saw two doves.


----------



## Andrew_T (Sep 14, 2014)

Try the bigger fields. We did great in the evening on the first week.


----------



## quackertackr (Sep 14, 2014)

I believe I saw you 2 when I came in about 4:30. I stayed on the big field till about 6:30 and saw about 10 doves.


----------



## duckone (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, we talked about how few birds we had seen.  You or your buddy went down to the far right hand corner of the field. 

I'm sorry you guys didn't see more doves. On the other hand, at least I know that we didn't miss much by leaving when it threatened to rain again at about 5:00.

Last year we enjoyed a fair to middlin' second weekend hunt on that field so we were hopeful of a repeat yesterday.  I can't seem to get drawn for the opening day hunt!


----------



## quackertackr (Sep 14, 2014)

I met him walking in. He went to the corner but didn't see any from there. They landed in the middle but no one to keep them moving.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Saturday morning, the birds didn't show in the numbers that they showed in on opening day.  I sat there until about 10.  I shot a total of 15 times at 10 birds.  Three of them were out of range, and I just wasted a shell.  I knocked down 6 of the 7 that I feel like I should have killed.  I picked up 5 of those.

I decided to go to a concert Saturday evening.  If I thought the shooting would have been better, I would have stayed.


----------

